

Google acquiring Timely maker Bitspin - aashishkoirala
http://www.bitspin.ch/google

======
sirkneeland
Hopefully they will add some similar flair to other Android apps within
Google.

------
bilalq
The Timely app is absolutely beautiful and incredibly well-polished. This is
great news for the Bitspin guys, but I'm worried about them getting the
Sparrow treatment. I would love to see Google replace the stock clock on
Android with Timely.

------
gareim
I used to use Timely and even bought the ad-free unlock, but had to stop using
it once I saw that it was triggering hundreds of wakelocks during the day,
even when I didn't have any alarms set. Hopefully Google will set that
straight.

------
dclara
Beautiful app and beautiful ads. Would like to see that it thrills and gets
popular.

------
chimeracoder
I like the idea, but really, the description of the product[0] seems like a
bunch of buzzword soup:

> _Beautiful_ wake-up experience.... Timely started with a desire to
> _simplify_ the way people use their alarm clocks. Our team designed a novel
> way to set an alarm. Swiping from the edge of the screen allows you to
> instantly set the desired time by dragging a bar. This _intuitive_ gesture
> makes the experience more _enjoyable_ than ever before.

(emphasis _not_ mine).

What's "intuitive" about swiping from the side of a rectangular object in
order to set my alarm?

Furthermore, why does it have to be "enjoyable"? I don't really care about the
pleasure I get from setting my alarm - I just want to be able to do it quickly
and forget about it.

I appreciate the importance of good design, but overusing language like this
causes it to lose its meaning.

This actually reminds me of the first chapter in Freakonomics, where they
dissect the words that real estate agents use when listing their own homes for
sale. There's more to it, but in short, subjective, meaningless words like
"beautiful" are essentially filler - a good description contains a concise,
concrete description of what someone can expect to find.[1]

[0] [http://www.bitspin.ch/](http://www.bitspin.ch/)

[1] [http://freakonomics.com/books/freakonomics/chapter-
excerpts/...](http://freakonomics.com/books/freakonomics/chapter-
excerpts/chapter-2/)

~~~
Tarang
Its an incredibly well engineered app. I ran it on my phone and it wouldn't
even lag and looked incredibly smooth. I have other apps on the phone which
wouldn't come anywhere close.

As soon as you used it whether it was pleasant or not it felt like a lot of
effort was spent putting together the simple thing that it was.

I emailed the devs once to ask them a bit on how they managed to get it this
way but they seemed too busy then. They said they would make a blog. I hope
they still do this.

~~~
Shooti
They did a 50 minute livestream about some of the technical aspects of the app
a couple of months back:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbDTV9-MsBA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbDTV9-MsBA)

------
HaloZero
Does anybody know an iOS equivalent?

~~~
alexpenny
Rise. [http://www.simplebots.co](http://www.simplebots.co)

------
garrettdreyfus
love the apps thanks for the work guys.

